# Toe Walking



## tflynn63 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea or experience in an ICD-9 code for Toe Walking?
The only thing I can come up with is walking difficulty which it's is not actually walking difficulty it is a normal thing a lot of toddler's go through when they are learning to walk but first time mom's will bring their children in for this condition.  Can anyone share help with this.
Thanks,
Tina Flynn


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jan 24, 2011)

look at 781.2.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

You can take 781.2(Abnormality of gait) for Toe Walking.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## lverellen (Jan 24, 2011)

Worked in peds for years, and we used abnormal gait for toe walking (very common thing for a peds neuro to say!)


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*I agree!*

 Gait abnormality fills the bill.


----------



## sguill (Sep 4, 2014)

Good response.  How about 781.99 ir, 727.81


----------

